

Movitz:  A Common Lisp x86 OS - comatose_kid
http://common-lisp.net/project/movitz/?

======
tzury
When I read the first two chapters of PG's Ansi Common Lisp I was so
fascinated that I wanted to seat and write an operating system with common
lisp. nonetheless. happy to see CL evolves

------
nex3
From the website, it looks like this is less an OS in and of itself and more a
CL implementation designed to create OSes. Sort of the C of Common Lisps.

